# My poor lady cockapoo



## Danielwillo92 (2 mo ago)

Hello all. Pretty please can somebody help or give advice. I have an amazing cockapoo she’s 7 months old now. The last three months she has started scratching quite Bradley behind her ears and head area. Three visits to the vets in total, ear drops, for cleaning ect ect. No Definite solution from them yet. I’ve changed her food several time and she has fish oil 1ml in her food as recommended. She still it scratching. Doesn’t have ear mites or flys and fully vaccinated. The scabby skin patches are under and on her eyes. Under her chin and top of her head. I’ve attached pictures and of some areas when she’s is now bald 😢


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww poor girl - has she had skin scrapings done at the vets? That would probably be my next step and if the vets are running out of options referral to a veterinary dermatologist - although that is probably going to get quite expensive.


----------



## Danielwillo92 (2 mo ago)

2ndhandgal said:


> Awwww poor girl - has she had skin scrapings done at the vets? That would probably be my next step and if the vets are running out of options referral to a veterinary dermatologist - although that is probably going to get quite expensive.


 They haven’t recommended anything as such just yet. I’ll put this to them, Thankyou x


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Aww poor her!! Have you had an allergy blood test done? My family’s labrador had skin issues and lost her fur. Turned out she is allergic to grass mites. 
Definitely have a skin and blood test! Let us know, what the result was!!


----------

